# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Mijn Karin de Zoete avontuur

## Lautje157

Beste iedereen!

Nieuw op dit forum zal ik mijzelf eerst netjes voorstellen.
Mijn naam is Laura, ik ben 18 jaren jong en woonachtig in omg. Den Haag.
Werkend in de kinderopvang, samenwonend met vriend, en sinds één jaar 10 kilo zwaarder! :Frown: 

Éen jaar geleden woog ik 60 kilo, zeker niet te zwaar en ik was ook zeker blij met mijn figuurtje. Niet te cliché, ik vind dat iedereen ongelukkig kan zijn met zijn of haar gewicht of het nou overgewicht is of niet. De voornaamste redenen dat ik ben aangekomen zijn stoppen met roken ( :Big Grin: ) samen gaan wonen ( :Big Grin: ) en onvermijdelijk jezelf gewoon laten gaan.. Na uit 4 broeken te zijn gescheurd was het me echt teveel.. 

NU! BEN IK ER KLAAR MEE! :Mad:  De kilo's werden me teveel, en ik zat verschikkelijk slecht in mijn vel, van een gezellige jonge uitgaande meid, naar een huismuis die zich verstopte in jogingspakken! Zodoende, dankzij de positieve ervaringen van mijn schoonfamilie, de stap gezet om aan het Karin de Zoete dieet te beginnen. :Wink: 

Om precies te zijn heb ik pakket SSP3 (Self Support Pakket 3 weken) besteld, met daarin een ontslakkings kuur, en voedingsluplementen voor 3 weken.
Evenals een volledige boodschappenlijst en gebruiksaanwijzing.
Aangezien ik dit thuis doe en niet langs de kliniek ga, heb ik met het pakket meegekregen mijn persoonlijke startweek en mijn verdere eetschema.

DUS! Morgenochtend ga ik beginnen vol goede moed aangezien ik een super leuk feest gepland heb begin September. :Big Grin: 
Morgen zal ik neerzetten wat ik allemaal wel en niet mag eten deze dag, en wat mijn ervaringen zijn!

Hoop dat er meer mensen in mijn schuitje zitten, en mensen die ik eventueel steunen kan.

Kleine note: Nee inderdaad, ik heb geen overgewicht.
Het is voor mijn eigen zelfbeeld aangezien een heleboel tussen je oren afspeelt. Gecheckt bij de dokter en het is verantwoord in mijn situatie. :Wink: 

Fijne avond iedereen! :Embarrassment:

----------

